# Riders are sneaking tips



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I have noticed this, as of lately. My riders are tipping me and not handing the money directly to me. I do not know if they are doing it in a way to be anonymous about tipping, but there is a cup holder between the front passenger seats and the back seats. I normally place nothing there, but when I am done driving, I have been finding money there. 

Additionally, they are leaving money near the hand rests on the car doors and lately I have had to check there, in the evening, due to a pax telling me there was money there and she handed it to me. 

I have noticed this a lot more often and wondered if any of you have encountered this stuff. The riders do not state they are giving you a tip and they just do it.


----------



## jfm182 (Oct 9, 2016)

You trolling? Cause i might start putting a cup right in the middle cup holder.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

jfm182 said:


> You trolling? Cause i might start putting a cup right in the middle cup holder.


Trolling for what? Been here for a while. There is a cup holder in that area. I am not Toyota, they installed it. I mean, it is not a lot of money left there, so let me distinguish that. It is, however, enough to add to the total to gas up the Prius when I am nearing the point of a fill up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They always hand any tips to me


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

jfm182 said:


> You trolling? Cause i might start putting a cup right in the middle cup holder.


Cup? I'll put a shop-vac nozzle back there if it will suck in some tips.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Cup? I'll put a shop-vac nozzle back there if it will suck in some tips.


LOL. Funny.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They always hand any tips to me


Then I guess my passengers are just careless and throwing money everywhere. It is just weird that they are staying quiet about it. I can see drunk people doing this, but the drunk crowd is reserved for Friday night and if I feel up to it, Saturday night.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Everybody who has tipped has handed me tips. But now I'm going to start checking the car better between trips.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I love the pax after an airport drop off that does this weird hide the money in their hand, hand shake like we're doing something illegal. 

I always walk off going what the F&$K was that. lol

Finding money floating around in my car, never.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I occasionally receive some tips, but I never found any tips anywhere in my car like you ar describing here. 
I also drive a Prius. A very nice 2012 with leather seats, brand new floor mats and spotless interior. You must be doing something very different.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I hope Pax know leaving money without telling you is not a good thing. Sometimes you get stacked pings without an opportunity to look back there. 

One guy on here said he put money in a tip jar to shame pax into tipping and some kid stole the money.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> I occasionally receive some tips, but I never found any tips anywhere in my car like you ar describing here.
> I also drive a Prius. A very nice 2012 with leather seats, brand new floor mats and spotless interior. You must be doing something very different.


I don't know. It is still happening. When my first rider got in at the 5:00 rush, he handed me a dollar that he found on the floor of my car. I, like you, also drive a Prius. 2016 Toyota Prius C. I do not ask my riders for tips and like I said, I am getting sloppy riders with handling their money or the riders are just trying to surprise me. The last three riders that tipped, handed me the money. The riders that left money behind has said nothing about tipping me when leaving my car.

I think we need to inspect our cars more closely. Even if nothing is there, I am seeing an uptick in riders doing this.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I hope Pax know leaving money without telling you is not a good thing. Sometimes you get stacked pings without an opportunity to look back there.
> 
> One guy on here said he put money in a tip jar to shame pax into tipping and some kid stole the money.


If someone is that hard up for my money, then take it, but so far, the passengers that have found money in my car, that I was unaware of, was quick to say something. Maybe this test is of honesty. How honest are the people coming into our cars? Some of us, myself included, have perceived our passengers as cheap and stingy..... But this whole thing is strange to me. I am not upset by it. Definitely not..... I am just surprised that my riders are doing this.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Beware on using your real name on the forum --- corporate watches these forums.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Beware on using your real name on the forum --- corporate watches these forums.


I couldn't care less. Already been told this.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I couldn't care less. Already been told this.


How about your insurance company? Don't you care about them possibly knowing you use your car for ride-sharing? You can lose your insurance coverage if they find out.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> How about your insurance company? Don't you care about them possibly knowing you use your car for ride-sharing? You can lose your insurance coverage if they find out.


My insurance company is keenly aware and I am fully insured. Should I next check under the bed for monsters? What does any of this have to do with this thread?


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

As far as I know, all but one tip I've received has been handed to me. 

I had one guy leave a 20 in the right rear door handle and then call me within a minute after dropping him off to let me know he had left me "a little something" in there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I couldn't care less. Already been told this.


Hi there I hate the grammar police as the next person but I think you mean "I could care less."


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Hi there I hate the grammar police as the next person but I think you mean "I could care less."


Americans know so little about the language they state they know so well. Saying "you could care less" states you do care, at some point or some degree. Stating "you couldn't care less" means you don't care at all. I am Irish and Gaelic (first language) and I have a better grasp of English..... most Americans struggle with the language.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/education/grammar/could-care-less-versus-couldnt-care-less


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Americans know so little about the language they state they know so well. Saying "you could care less" states you do care, at some point or some degree. Stating "you couldn't care less" means you don't care at all. I am Irish and Gaelic (first language) and I have a better grasp of English..... most Americans struggle with the language.


I was going to say something too, but I figured 'Why screw up his bliss?'......lol


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

rotocub said:


> I was going to say something too, but I figured 'Why screw up his bliss?'......lol


I am no grammar king or anything like that, but I had my own struggles with English. I grew up speaking Gaelic, which is more incredibly difficult to learn than Russian or Chinese. English was very hard to learn because I had to learn it through Saturday morning cartoons and teachers in grade school that gave a twist about education.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I dunno about dat....BTW.... the expression is an idiom....which do not always follow grammatical "rules". Geez...some people are so pedantic.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe these riders have had the bad experience of a driver saying "I don't accept tips." So it's better to sneak it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

valor said:


> Maybe these riders have had the bad experience of a driver saying "I don't accept tips." So it's better to sneak it.


And who is dumb enough to say that at Uber rates?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

valor said:


> Maybe these riders have had the bad experience of a driver saying "I don't accept tips." So it's better to sneak it.


Well, fortunately they cut the practice out, for now. I just think it is wise to check our cars and to make sure there is nothing back there.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> And who is dumb enough to say that at Uber rates?


The same Uber driver that stated to me as a passenger that I did not have to tip - Newbies do this. If someone tips me, I happily accept. Although, the tipping percentages seem higher on Eats than trips. Granted, there are people that don't tip on Eats. I got my first Eats delivery last night, I tipped, period.

I think more people are ignoring the "No need to tip" mantra on Eats.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I have noticed this, as of lately. My riders are tipping me and not handing the money directly to me. I do not know if they are doing it in a way to be anonymous about tipping, but there is a cup holder between the front passenger seats and the back seats. I normally place nothing there, but when I am done driving, I have been finding money there.
> 
> Additionally, they are leaving money near the hand rests on the car doors and lately I have had to check there, in the evening, due to a pax telling me there was money there and she handed it to me.
> 
> I have noticed this a lot more often and wondered if any of you have encountered this stuff. The riders do not state they are giving you a tip and they just do it.


I have a clear tip box on the console between the front seats and I've had a couple pax put money in there without saying anything. One was $20. I pay attention to the box so no one tries to take it, but I don't look at it closely until the pax leave (they can't get the money out of it, but could stick money in without me knowing if they're really stealthy). I know exactly what's in there, so I know if cash is added.

I didn't have the box until after the attempted court settlement and I don't drive much, so I don't know if the two are related.


----------

